# Sweet!!! 1953 Schwinn Meteor



## jkent (Sep 20, 2013)

I purchased this today at an estate sale. I about this and a girls Hollywood that is about the same year. 
The bike really only needed to be cleaned a little and I think it cleaned up really good!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2013)

That is sweet! That could almost pass for new.


----------



## schwinning (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Meteor/Schwinn question*

Did they offer both chain types in early '50s on any model?


----------



## mruiz (Sep 24, 2013)

Did you vertify and check to see if the serial # matches the 1953, schwinn catalog list?
Beautifull balloon bike. 
 Mitch


----------



## jkent (Sep 24, 2013)

serial # is C26806  10/23 -10/30 1953 I don't have any Schwinn catalogs I'm only going on serial # list.
This bike is 100% original no touch up paint. Fender light still has the paper from factory rolled up in it.


----------

